# RBR Fantasy Spring Classics



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

This is always a fun one, since you get make changes as the the series progresses over the course of 5 weeks or however long it is.

To enter, go to www.velogames.com , create a team and use the league code below to join our league.

League Name:	RBR Spring Classics
League Code: 20211249


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Fresh off of their remarkable, amazing, mind boggling win at Tirreno-Adriatico, TEAM LANTERNE ROUGE is going to be _monumental._ :yikes:


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

redlizard said:


> Fresh off of their remarkable, amazing, mind boggling win at Tirreno-Adriatico, TEAM LANTERNE ROUGE is going to be _monumental._ :yikes:


Of course I'm in. 

Congrats on the T-A win BTW.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm in. Nearly a podium in T-A, hope I can move up q notch or two.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Motivated by our Podium in Paris-Nice and the butt whooping we took in Tirenno, we are looking to do big things in my favorite races of the season. Watch yo' back, a leadout train is comin'


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

In ... After my last place finish at Paris-Niece and my podium at Tirreno-Adriatico!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm in! Thanks redlizard! Now no one has to worry about finishing last... I got that! Haha!! 6" of snow yesterday... Officially spring right? Please???

Pardon the newb question, but what does the green MSR next to certain riders mean?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> I'm in! Thanks redlizard! Now no one has to worry about finishing last... I got that! Haha!! 6" of snow yesterday... Officially spring right? Please???
> 
> Pardon the newb question, but what does the green MSR next to certain riders mean?


Since this new "Classics" competition involves using one team for multiple races with limited substitutions. The MSR tells you that those riders have been listed at some point as being in their team's line-up for Milan San Remo or MSR.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Since this new "Classics" competition involves using one team for multiple races with limited substitutions. The MSR tells you that those riders have been listed at some point as being in their team's line-up for Milan San Remo or MSR.


thanks!!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> thanks!!


No problem at all man. I got the winner right, fortunately, but lost like half my team in that final crash. What is it with my teams and crashes???? :mad2: That was a fun one with a great finish though!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> No problem at all man. I got the winner right, fortunately, but lost like half my team in that final crash. What is it with my teams and crashes???? :mad2: That was a fun one with a great finish though!


Haha! Did you stream it? I can't wait for the stats to show up!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> Haha! Did you stream it? I can't wait for the stats to show up!


Yeah, I watched via a link on Cyclingfans.com. He usually updates the numbers by evening EST most races.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, I watched via a link on Cyclingfans.com. He usually updates the numbers by evening EST most races.


Awesome! Thanks AGAIN! Best website ever!


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

My velogames has locked up... Mine is stuck on E3..... : (


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I just signed up - so no chance of winning.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I closed the gap a little, but not enough to really get excited about. As of today, I am still sitting in 2nd and trying to chase JWiffle down. It's not an easy task. I am happy that I have at least won Gent Wevelgem and Flanders thus far though.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> I closed the gap a little, but not enough to really get excited about. As of today, I am still sitting in 2nd and trying to chase JWiffle down. It's not an easy task. I am happy that I have at least won Gent Wevelgem and Flanders thus far though.


Im just happy I improved!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> Im just happy I improved!


Hey man, every little bit counts and there are still a number of races left, so hang in there and keep hope alive.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> I closed the gap a little, but not enough to really get excited about. As of today, I am still sitting in 2nd and trying to chase JWiffle down. It's not an easy task. I am happy that I have at least won Gent Wevelgem and Flanders thus far though.


But I'm about out of substitutions left for later races. So I soon may not be so difficult to chase down.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Jwiffle said:


> But I'm about out of substitutions left for later races. So I soon may not be so difficult to chase down.


I have been keeping my powder dry. 18 Transfers left, but I have a long way to go to get to the top.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

El Scorcho said:


> I have been keeping my powder dry. 18 Transfers left, but I have a long way to go to get to the top.


I am in the same boat as Jwiffle with only a handful or so left. I am trying to hold on to those for a while. We'll see....


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Our scheme has been to sit in through the Monuments, then attack at the base of the Ardennes.

We have good sensations yesterday, except for Sep, who was having the sex Saturday night.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

It's been slow going, but I think one of us can bridge up and make the catch on jwiffle. His big guys are going to feel the Ardennes.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

After a good old fashioned ass kicking in the Paris-Roubaix was followed by the podium in the Brabantse Pjil, team Wingandaprayer is pumped up and set for the Ardennes. Let the suffering begin! Bring on the climbers!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I finally moved into first place today, but Red Lizard is closing like a runaway freight train. I am hoping I can keep this momentum going....


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> I finally moved into first place today, but Red Lizard is closing like a runaway freight train. I am hoping I can keep this momentum going....


Gilbert let me down! 

In truth, I wasted too many transfers early on, leaving few contenders for the Ardennes. I just have to hope to keep a podium place


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

It's a big gap to the breakaway group in the overall but I'm happy as heck with the Amstel Gold! 2 wins in a row!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> It's a big gap to the breakaway group in the overall but I'm happy as heck with the Amstel Gold! 2 wins in a row!


Nice job man!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Nice job man!


Thanks! You guys are long gone, very impressive! Still, got on the podium today. 1 left, off to the Liege-Bastogne-Liege!! I'll miss these classics...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Kristoff re-signs with Katusha. I think he was the biggest name out there that could be signed this offseason....

Kristoff signs new contract with Katusha - VeloNews.com

Actually, World Champ Kwiatkowski's contract is up as well:

Five conclusions from Amstel Gold Race | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Are these the final points that are up now? If so, it looks like I might have held on for the win!!!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Are these the final points that are up now? If so, it looks like I might have held on for the win!!!


Congratulations! Yes, those are final it looks like! Very impressive win by a good margin! Nice! And congrats to Lanterne Rouge and Wiffle Bats for finishing on the podium! Great Spring Claasics! 


I'm happy as heck with getting on the podium for the last 4 races. Too little too late, but I'll take that!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> Congratulations! Yes, those are final it looks like! Very impressive win by a good margin! Nice! And congrats to Lanterne Rouge and Wiffle Bats for finishing on the podium! Great Spring Claasics!
> 
> 
> I'm happy as heck with getting on the podium for the last 4 races. Too little too late, but I'll take that!


Wow, thanks man. I wasn't sure I had enough to hold him off for the finish. That was actually a lot of fun. Grouping the races together with the limited ability to make some changes made it more interesting. I love the Classics and one day races, so this is my favorite fantasy racing victory so far. Congrats to you and everyoneelse as well, looking forward to more.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah, I was happy to hang on to a podium spot. By far the best I've ever done in one of these fantasy leagues.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Jwiffle said:


> Yeah, I was happy to hang on to a podium spot. By far the best I've ever done in one of these fantasy leagues.


Not enough in the tank to catch you. 

I liked this drawn out Classics edition better than the bigger Tours. Being able to change riders adds a level of complexity I really enjoyed. 
Maybe Velogames could give us 3-4 transfers during the Giro. You could dump the guys that crash out in the first week instead of being out of the running.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Wow, thanks man. I wasn't sure I had enough to hold him off for the finish. That was actually a lot of fun. Grouping the races together with the limited ability to make some changes made it more interesting. I love the Classics and one day races, so this is my favorite fantasy racing victory so far. Congrats to you and everyoneelse as well, looking forward to more.


It was a lot of fun! Like others, said the trades were a cool addition. I'm looking forward to the next challenge! Congrats again on the win!


----------

